# recording interface for iPad



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I got asked this question yesterday and was a little stumped. Anyone have a suggestion or two?


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a huge fan of Apogee's interfaces as they are easy to use and offer excellent sound quality, and it depends how many tracks you want to be able to record at a time. 
One and Duet- 2 tracks
Quartet- 4 tracks


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I got asked this question yesterday and was a little stumped. Anyone have a suggestion or two?


What are they trying to do? You can use GarageBand or Cubase on the iPad and IK Multimedia have a number of interfaces depending on what you need to record.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Lots of USB devices run in class compliant mode and can be connected via USB to lightning adaptors.

I use RME Baby Face Pro or Steinberg UR824


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok, so... Is there a decent microphone that plugs right into an iPad and you can record with it?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

tomee2 said:


> Ok, so... Is there a decent microphone that plugs right into an iPad and you can record with it?


Not cheap but it is very good.
MiC - Studio Quality USB Condenser Microphone - Apogee Electronics


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

PreSonus makes the iOne and iTwo interfaces that work with iPads.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

OK, so I spent last night looking at YouTube videos on this. I bought a Steinberg ur22c today, as I have an instrument mic to use with it.
I need a few other cables but it looks like it’ll work. 

Steinberg - UR22C 2-In/2-Out USB Audio Interface


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I use a Mackie Profx 8 v2 with a USB interface into my iPad for like $260 that works great with the adapter. It also is my PA mixer and it's cool. Not much more than the Steinberg.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I’m amazed at the choices, capabilities and the prices.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I use Shure Motive MVi. It is s single input device. You can record video clips with the free software.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Man, “they” sure know what I’m doing on the internet these days.... this shows up on my YouTube list today... pretty decent video showing off a bunch of audio interfaces


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

And now this...





.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

tomee2 said:


> OK, so I spent last night looking at YouTube videos on this. I bought a Steinberg ur22c today, as I have an instrument mic to use with it.
> I need a few other cables but it looks like it’ll work.
> 
> Steinberg - UR22C 2-In/2-Out USB Audio Interface


I just happened into this thread. I have a UR22 MKII so thought I'd check out the C. Looks like some super updates to your unit. USB3, no latency DSP for DAW, allowance for routing to Left and Right speaker.... Someone on another forum mentioned also that the Phones section is louder than the MKII, which I can attest is a great update, along with all the others. And Yamaha is still being used as their Preamps which is great. When the time is right I'm going to have to make the upgrade.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ronmac said:


> Lots of USB devices run in class compliant mode and can be connected via USB to lightning adaptors.
> 
> I use RME Baby Face Pro or Steinberg UR824


This is a good, cheap, first solution to try if you already have interfaces lying around.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

ronmac said:


> Lots of USB devices run in class compliant mode and can be connected via USB to lightning adaptors.
> 
> I use RME Baby Face Pro or Steinberg UR824


That's what I ended doing in the end. With the camera usb adapter you just plug it all in to an iPad and it works! I was amazed how easy it was.


----------

